# Difference between 6.5" and 5.25" component speakers?



## 1984rampage (Jun 28, 2010)

New to the whole car audio thing, but Ive done a ton of reading. Everyone seems to recommend 6.5" component sets even to people with factory 5.25" speakers. 

What is the difference between the 5.25" and 6.5" speakers (besides the size) and is it worth the hassle to modify the doors and door skins to accept the larger speakers?


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

1984rampage said:


> New to the whole car audio thing, but Ive done a ton of reading. Everyone seems to recommend 6.5" component sets even to people with factory 5.25" speakers.
> 
> What is the difference between the 5.25" and 6.5" speakers (besides the size) and is it worth the hassle to modify the doors and door skins to accept the larger speakers?


6.5's on average may not play as high, but they are considerably better are reproducing midbass - almost always the larger driver will be better for bass - of course there are small intangibles like excursion and enclosure properties, sensitivity, etc.


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

well said

if it isn't an extreme pain to get them in there i would try


----------



## Davenow (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been running 5.25 Dynaudios then Zapco reds for a long time. I recently went to a set of 6.5 Zapco reds in the front doors, the difference is AMAZING. SO much richer midbass, so much more low end in general. It went from "I can feel a little sharp hit" to "Who stuck an 8" sub in the back?"

If you can fit them, even if its a pain, do the 6.5s.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

If at all possible, I'd run a 6.5" over a 5.25". All else being equal, 6.5's will play lower, louder and have a slightly higher sensitivity. There's no good reason to run a 5.25" in a 2 way set up if a 6.5" will fit.


----------

